# Case Back Opener



## PC-Magician

Tempted to buy this anyone have thoughts.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5700-bench-watch-opener-accessories-Watch-Back-Case-Opener-for-watchmaker-tools/152684570131?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## gimli

I don't get it. Is it me or does it do the same thing as the rubber ball and jaxa tool or whatever it's called ? If that's the case I'd say it's a waste of money honestly.

If you have a case back that is tightened in you can simply glue something like a wrench onto the case back and then it'll be very easy to open it. And the glue just cleans up with various household substances.


----------



## PC-Magician

Rubber ball no good in a lot of cases won't get a seamaster case back off for example.

Jaxa tools can slip one of the ideas is that the Watch is fixed as is the tool when put on the case back thus no risk of damage.

Watchmakers use very similar tool and thats why you never see damage.


----------



## hughlle

Looks a bit fancier than my leatherman


----------



## Always"watching"

Blimey PC - looks like an instrument of torture to me... I generally use simple hand tools for opening watch backs although I do have a bench caseback press for backs that won't pop back easily. In fact, with my arthritis and dodgy metal elbow joint, I am relying more and more on that press, so it may be that I might have to invest in one of those screw-on case removers you show. Currently, a screw-down back that proves impossible goes to one of my jeweller friends who usually gets it off without any trouble.


----------



## gimli

The only case back that I had real problems was some 1950s ladies Zodiac with a snap off case back. Some idiot designed it with NO space or grove between the case back and the case (you could not even fit anything in there...). Don't ask how I managed to open it. It's a wonder that I did it without damaging anything. Should have used the super glue method and just try and pull it out...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

PC-Magician said:


> Tempted to buy this anyone have thoughts.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5700-bench-watch-opener-accessories-Watch-Back-Case-Opener-for-watchmaker-tools/152684570131?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


 Well it's certainly less expensive than the Bergeon version, Jon... https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/universal-case-back-tool-bergeon-5700z-swiss

and the Horotec one...https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/universal-case-back-tool-horotec

How about one of these...certainly a bit cheaper...https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/t-shape-lever-action-horotec,

...and I think Scott (Scott's Watches) has this version...might be worth asking him what he thinks of it...https://www.eternaltools.com/watch-case-tools/horotec-screw-case-watch-back-removal-tool


----------



## andyclient

Go for it Jon , it is very similar to one I have but unfortunately I don't have all the attachments so have been considering one myself. I did get some generic bits from cousins which didn't fit but I did adapt a couple. All i would say is it is slow to use compared to a jaxa type tool but it certainly won't slip and should open the tightest of backs. Pic of mine for comparison


----------



## PC-Magician

Thanks Roger &Andy.

Thinking very hard about this, if it's well made should last me years and pay for itself.


----------



## PC-Magician

> Blimey PC - looks like an instrument of torture to me... I generally use simple hand tools for opening watch backs although I do have a bench caseback press for backs that won't pop back easily. In fact, with my arthritis and dodgy metal elbow joint, I am relying more and more on that press, so it may be that I might have to invest in one of those screw-on case removers you show. Currently, a screw-down back that proves impossible goes to one of my jeweller friends who usually gets it off without any trouble.


 Not to cause damage is the aim and this seems the ultimate solution should be pretty much risk free.

:thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

PC-Magician said:


> if it's well made


 This is what would concern me foremost before buying. Any case back opener I've bought from that part of the world, the attachments have been made of "chocolate".


----------



## Davey P

I use the normal 3 pronged Jaxa type tool, but instead of trying to turn the tool to remove the case back, I find it better to turn the watch instead. Simply adjust the 3 prongs to fit the notches, then hold the tool in my right hand with the prongs facing upwards, place the watch onto the tool, and hold it firmly in place with my thumb on top of the crystal to stop it slipping. Then turn the watch using my left hand with fingers and thumbs against the outer edges of the lugs (works better if you remove the bracelet or strap first). I hope that makes sense?


----------



## scottswatches

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...and I think Scott (Scott's Watches) has this version...might be worth asking him what he thinks of it...https://www.eternaltools.com/watch-case-tools/horotec-screw-case-watch-back-removal-tool


 I do have that and I like it. I also have a rubber ball and a four prong Jaxa, but I still had to resort to this once


----------



## PC-Magician

Well gone for it so we will see.

Keeping fingers crossed it's ok.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

PC-Magician said:


> Well gone for it so we will see.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed it's ok.


 Let us know how you get on with it, Jon. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician

Roger the Dodger said:


> Let us know how you get on with it, Jon. :thumbsup:


 Might even try doing a low rent video Roger.


----------



## bridgeman

PC-Magician said:


> Might even try doing a low rent video Roger.


 The mind boggles!


----------



## PC-Magician

bridgeman said:


> The mind boggles!


 No not that sort. :naughty:


----------



## bry1975

Those Bergeon 5700z KNOCKOFFS are useful bits of kit!


----------



## Silver Hawk

bry1975 said:


> Those Bergeon 5700z KNOCKOFFS are useful bits of kit!


 I agree with Bry Jon....I've had one for 5-6 years and it has served me very well. And when you need it, nothing else will do. Just make sure you use the right "bits" for the right watch, always going for the biggest that will fit. If you do break a point on one of the bits, the Bergeon replacements sold by Cousins fit. Keep a good downward pressure on the wheel as you turn it, otherwise it will jump out of the case back and you'll score the back.

Good buy!


----------



## mel

Thanks Paul (Silver Hawk) - - your description plus looking at the piccies and I now can see how it actually works, I was struggling before :notworthy:

Well, TIMEX are far easier to open - - is my excuse :thumbs_up: and I'm sticking to it! :crazy5vh:


----------



## brummie1875

scottswatches said:


> I do have that and I like it. I also have a rubber ball and a four prong Jaxa, but I still had to resort to this once


 Yes Scott this is my favoured method for the stubbourn casebacks, besides waiting for the glue to harden/soften I have had sucsess everytime without any damage. :thumbs_up:


----------



## PC-Magician

Well Chaps it is on the way :clap:

Looking forward to this so thanks to everyone who has replied to this thread.

And yes have used the superglue method once and it did work :thumbsup: but I don't always have it available however this tool will be with me for some time.

The glue method worries me for a simple reason I would be the only person on the planet that for whatever reason an adverse reaction would occur to a case back and I would have no place to hide.

If a Watchmaker uses a similar tool then that suits me just fine.

Review and maybe a very rough video demo when time allows.

Regards to you all.

Jon


----------



## PC-Magician

It's arrived and looks pretty good will post a review when I get the time, currently too busy fixing computers.


----------



## simon2

Good luck, Jon.


----------



## PC-Magician

simon2 said:


> Good luck, Jon.


 Thanks Simon will give you a phone call for another chat when mutually convenient.


----------



## RSR934

WRENCH said:


> This is what would concern me foremost before buying. Any case back opener I've bought from that part of the world, the attachments have been made of "chocolate".


 I've found after buying cheaper tools are all generally the same (as you said, chocolate) . In my experience of tools you do get what you pay for. Obviously your not going at watches hammer and tongs. I have just started to upgrade my watch tools after I have thoroughly investigated them. I can't see myself ever having the need for larger watch tools as I only do straps and batteries at the moment, I don't have the confidence to try anything more challenging. I have returned two sets of tools back to Amazon because they were of inferior quality. I say if you can afford it, go for it. I have some of my ex-work tools from 30 years ago, they are still going strong.


----------



## vinn

that plastic watch clamp is the weak point of some of the above openers. i have one and only use "holder". "the old wooden block is the way to go" and put that i the bench vice. i wounder if they are still available? vin


----------

